# Name in Waiting List in NESCOM



## taj0333

I have cleared interview and security clearance but after six months I called them n they said my name is in waiting List.

Can any one tell me will they will consider me whenever job is available or they will retake interviews and bypass me ?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Peregrine

They are wasting your time, happened to me as well, but that was SPD. In these organizations they prefer relatives of already employed people. They have told me the exact words, what they have told you, but i have moved on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

^^ 101 % correct..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rainbubble

taj0333 said:


> I have cleared interview and security clearance but after six months I called them n they said my name is in waiting List.
> 
> Can any one tell me will they will consider me whenever job is available or they will retake interviews and bypass me ?



for which post did u apply n when were these posts announced..coz recently nescom announced posts in january then again they announced in march..for which process is still going on...if u applied for the same post which have been announced this year again...then I think that they are wasting your time..

n if you are done with your security clearance then plz tell me that how much time did it take them to start your security clearance...it has been 3 weeks I ve submitted ma security clearance proforma..bt still no response from their side..plz do lemme know that after how much time u noticed response from their side n also how many time did it take..


----------



## rainbubble

Peregrine said:


> They are wasting your time, happened to me as well, but that was SPD. In these organizations they prefer relatives of already employed people. They have told me the exact words, what they have told you, but i have moved on.



what is spd?...n plz tell me that r u done with your security clearance?...if yes then plzzzz tell me that after submission of security clearance proforma how long did it take them to contact you for security clearance..n how many months did the whole security clearance process took?...it has been 3 weeks that I ve also submitted ma security clearance proforma but still no response from their side..n acha do you have exact information that they only recruit people that are relatives of already employed personals....I ve heard that they only select ppl on merit..don know what is goin on inside the organization


----------



## Bratva

rainbubble said:


> what is spd?...n plz tell me that r u done with your security clearance?...if yes then plzzzz tell me that after submission of security clearance proforma how long did it take them to contact you for security clearance..n how many months did the whole security clearance process took?...it has been 3 weeks that I ve also submitted ma security clearance proforma but still no response from their side..n acha do you have exact information that they only recruit people that are relatives of already employed personals....I ve heard that they only select ppl on merit..don know what is goin on inside the organization



Strategic Planning Division(SPD) taking care of our nuclear weapons. As the saying goes, known devil is better than the unknown one. Relatives of employees are also under monitor by these Strategic organizations, so they know their attitude, behavior and most important of all, their ideology and if he is not to inclined to religious elements or nor too secular rather moderate person


----------



## taj0333

Hello,

I have been cleared by SPD in 5 months, but Nescom itself said that my security clearance is completed.
They said they usually takes 2 person(1 person in reserve/waiting list) for 1 post so that they will not have to re start 6 months security clearance once again for another person. if 1st person not joins then they call for the 2nd or if later on another job opening, they will call from the waiting list to avoid security clearance long time.

My post was AM SPS 08
And I think they prefer relatives but also recruit other 1s also
Well they cant waste my time, im doing job on private comp just hoping for the call from NESCOM 

They will visit to your home so you will get to know that they have started clearance process


----------



## taj0333

Thanks every 1. I got the appointment letter, and cleared medical test. Thanks 2 Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Haseebullah

taj0333 said:


> Thanks every 1. I got the appointment letter, and cleared medical test. Thanks 2 Allah


congratulations!You have a life ahead of you.Be sure to make it count!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Go get some...... And try to increase the range of Babur and make it supersonic......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fahadakram786

cogratulation yaar....yaar kitna tima laga after interveiw ??? means security clearance main kitna time laga aur kesay pata laga k app ki security clearance hogai hai ??? and medical test main kya kya howa ???? main ne bhi security clearnce k liye form submit karwadiye hain 3 weeks pehalay .... plz reply and share ur complete selection story with us ............


----------



## taj0333

Job was advertised in Feb 2011, My interview as on July and on end of October i got security clearance forms. On 20 May 2012 I got appointment letter with medical checkup letter from Nescom hospital.
Medical checkup contains (Blooed Test, Urine Test, Xray Chest, Eye Test, color blindness test, ENT Test, Surgical Test, and 4-5 more signatures from other medical officers). 
No one will guide you on how to proceed for medical after they give u forms, Follow proper sequence i.e. (Xray, Blood & Urine Test, Eyes Test, ENT, Surgical...). It will require minimum 2 days because xray, blood & urine report will be given next day, but u can continue to visit Eye , ENT without these reports.
At the end they will give u copy of letter for medical fitness and original will be sent to HR department of your selected office.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fahadakram786

yaar agr ek eye ki nzr pedaishi km ho lekin dosri perfect ho tu koi problem tu nhi hogi?????


----------



## Safriz

well done mate... While you are there working on top secret projects remember us PDFians...
We might want to get your opinion on our defense tech related discussions.

and if you ever get stuck..
The arm chair generaks will be here to give you free advise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Congrag- it just strike me-
Do i have a chance?-


----------



## mohsinkr

AOA,

I'm also applied in same batch as a Asst Manager IT (SPS 08) and have done with security clearance, now waiting for appointment letter and medical form soon. Now I've few question
1- I already has a well set Job in private sector as a lead of application development department. Should I consider Nescom over it?
2- Is there any restriction to not to leave Nescom (MTA) after join?
3- Is anyone can tell me the inside story about nescom job like restrictions policies etc?
4- What benefits will I be getting on SPS 08?
5- What kind of personal barrier I'll have to face? Mean how much my personal and social life will effect?

I'll really appreciate you guys response in this regard.


----------



## SQ8

mohsinkr said:


> AOA,
> 
> I'm also applied in same batch as a Asst Manager IT (SPS 08) and have done with security clearance, now waiting for appointment letter and medical form soon. Now I've few question
> 1- I already has a well set Job in private sector as a lead of application development department. Should I consider Nescom over it?
> 2- Is there any restriction to not to leave Nescom (MTA) after join?
> 3- Is anyone can tell me the inside story about nescom job like restrictions policies etc?
> 4- What benefits will I be getting on SPS 08?
> 5- What kind of personal barrier I'll have to face? Mean how much my personal and social life will effect?
> 
> I'll really appreciate you guys response in this regard.



1. NO.There is very little in terms of job satisfaction, you will be frustrated with stuffed chair mentality(unless you like that) and will be sent to remote places where there are no humans in sight(unless you like that). Your ideas will be ignored usually and actual work will be disregarded in preference to you having prepared nice looking files with exact bureaucratic stamps and everything.

2. You cannot leave it for two years at which point even when you want to leave it, it will be hell on earth with the clearances needed.

3. No Usbs, No telephones in office.. only calls can be made by landline. You will be monitored, you will get calls by unknown numbers if you go out with friends too much. You will be sent to odd places at odd times, 

4. You will be promised foreign training trips and all that but these dont happen unless you have been there for over five years.
Typical government benefits:, the only thing you get out of it is that your Pay will be 45k initially for three months and then 50k(you will be given 15k after the probation period) and that you will get pick and drop facility. Timings are the only other benifit that you will have since Nescom will let you go home after 3.. no..they will SEND you home after three even if you have a little work left to cover and dont want to leave it for tomorrow.. NO.. you will be sent home.

5. Even if you stick around, your social life will end up revolving around Nescom.. Tea and Cigarettes. You may find new friends in Nescom but be prepared to meet mostly "lakir ka Faqir" types. If you are like that, love to not rock the boat.. just do only what you are told and keep quiet to get your easy but mostly steady paycheck..then this job is for you.
Otherwise.. RUN!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Haha, that was a bang on the buck explanation of 'sarkari karwayi' Oscar!!!

Rigid, lakeer ka fakeer, and dull routine is something you get to see/hear/experience/observe during 'sarkari karwayi'.


----------



## VCheng

Only this is the important part: 



Oscar said:


> .......
> Otherwise..* RUN!!*


----------



## mjnaushad

@Oscar 

Look at bright side.... Mundey with sarkari nokri score nice chicks in arrange marriage .... And restriction you are mentioning there is no chance he is having love marriage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsinkr

Oscar said:


> 1. NO.There is very little in terms of job satisfaction, you will be frustrated with stuffed chair mentality(unless you like that) and will be sent to remote places where there are no humans in sight(unless you like that). Your ideas will be ignored usually and actual work will be disregarded in preference to you having prepared nice looking files with exact bureaucratic stamps and everything.
> 
> 2. You cannot leave it for two years at which point even when you want to leave it, it will be hell on earth with the clearances needed.
> 
> 3. No Usbs, No telephones in office.. only calls can be made by landline. You will be monitored, you will get calls by unknown numbers if you go out with friends too much. You will be sent to odd places at odd times,
> 
> 4. You will be promised foreign training trips and all that but these dont happen unless you have been there for over five years.
> Typical government benefits:, the only thing you get out of it is that your Pay will be 45k initially for three months and then 50k(you will be given 15k after the probation period) and that you will get pick and drop facility. Timings are the only other benifit that you will have since Nescom will let you go home after 3.. no..they will SEND you home after three even if you have a little work left to cover and dont want to leave it for tomorrow.. NO.. you will be sent home.
> 
> 5. Even if you stick around, your social life will end up revolving around Nescom.. Tea and Cigarettes. You may find new friends in Nescom but be prepared to meet mostly "lakir ka Faqir" types. If you are like that, love to not rock the boat.. just do only what you are told and keep quiet to get your easy but mostly steady paycheck..then this job is for you.
> Otherwise.. RUN!!



Thanks for your such DETAILED explanation . Honestly what I got from your comments is nothing but "RUN" .
Anyways I'm still confuse if this is actual inside story then why people dying to join NESCOM, MTA, KRL etc? And how come you know that much detail, were you been a part of this organization? 
One last question! would there be a possibility that I could continue my current job (in spare hours, remotely from home) after joining NESCOM / MTA?
And what you rate H1 over Nescom?


----------



## SQ8

mohsinkr said:


> Thanks for your such DETAILED explanation . Honestly what I got from your comments is nothing but "RUN" .
> Anyways I'm still confuse if this is actual inside story then why *people dying to join NESCOM, MTA, KRL etc*? And how come you know that much detail, were you been a part of this organization?
> One last question! *would there be a possibility that I could continue my current job (in spare hours, remotely from home) after joining NESCOM / MTA?*
> And what you rate H1 over Nescom?




Most people who are dying to be in such a place are generally hyped up on patriotism or they find the pay structure attractive and the saving you make on a sarkari job.
Like I said, if you are a regular joe who wants a steady pay and is willing to be "yessir" "Nosir" without question all the time.. is not committed to any girl(or cares for it).. and is okay with an all male office where you may have the most lewd of fantasies discussed over tea and cigarettes.. and like the idea of bragging about working for Pakistan's security apparatus while all you do is fit CCTV camera's and Alarm systems.. this job is for you.
You can kiss any dreams of working re-joining your current jobs goodbye when you get into the sphere of SPD.(AM's will not be in NESCOM.. your office is elsewhere)

It not all that bad.. 50K pay.. 8-3 working hours.. pick and drop.. various benefits if you do get married off by your parents..and maybe after 5 years or so some trips to europe and stuff.
But this is not for "azad panchis".. people who actually wish to accomplish something and be recognized for it.. STAY AWAY.


----------



## mohsinkr

mjnaushad said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Look at bright side.... Mundey with sarkari nokri score nice chicks in arrange marriage .... And restriction you are mentioning there is no chance he is having love marriage



Well I'm not interested in this "bright" side anymore  Alhamdulillah married and has a little cute daughter. And more importantly it was arranged haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsinkr

Thanks again.
Yes I know this is not NESCOM this will be MTA (Maritime Agency) and posting will be in Karachi (I asked this in interview already). And I've applied for AM IT (information Technology) so why am I be fitting CCTV cameras and alarm system? My domain of experties is programming, and managing IT team. And this is what I showed in all of my document even my interview was related to programming and IT related questions. 
If I'll have to do network administration and hardware troubleshooting then yes "STAY AWAY" would be better option. 
I'm a married guy from Hyderabad and will have to relocate, so will I be able to get hostile facility or house hire immediately ? And why cant I do remote Job from home in off hours? Is there any restriction for this as well?


----------



## hayatumer82

AOA,

1) Both things have pros and cons .....A private sector job will definitely take you very far in future your learning curve will be very high there and work shall be of your interest...... In any government sector organisation as I have heard, work is there, but it is much slower pace than private sector and chances of growth and learning curve are not that high........You should join government organisations if you want relax in life.....However if you want to lead an active life you should definitely choose private sector over government sector.....

2) I have heard that unless you are a fellow there are no restrictions to leave nescom.....However the time it will take will depend on your department and how long it takes to accept your resignation...... Usually it can take upto 2 to 3 months.....

3) From what I know there are many, many restrictions and policies that get enforced when you enter these defence government organizations. I have heard there are restrictions even if you want to study in the evening after office hours at your own expense.

4) in SPS-8 the pay I think shall be good....You will get pick and drop etc...

5) You personal life and social life will be affected in a way that the security people will constantly keep an eye on you because according to them you will be the custodian of many, many important "National Secrets" even if you don't know anything or don't do anything in your office....


----------



## hayatumer82

As for your second question...There are different reasons for people wanting to join government jobs.....Mostly I think has became a mentality in our society that we want to have something without doing anything......A person is successful in our society if he has a job in which he does absolutely nothing .........As for continuing your current job from NESCOM...... you can try......but I don't know how much time your currrent job can allow and how much time you can give....since private organizations work on projects with strict deadlines.......Your concentration will be divided.....Furthermore, you will also have to get permission from your government office as to what you are doing....... in case you get caught doing it illegally, strict disciplinary action can be taken against you.....


----------



## SQ8

mohsinkr said:


> Thanks again.
> Yes I know this is not NESCOM this will be MTA (Maritime Agency) and posting will be in Karachi (I asked this in interview already). And I've applied for AM IT (information Technology) *so why am I be fitting CCTV cameras and alarm system? * My domain of experties is programming, and managing IT team. And this is what I showed in all of my document even my interview was related to programming and IT related questions.
> If I'll have to do network administration and hardware troubleshooting then yes "STAY AWAY" would be better option.
> I'm a married guy from Hyderabad and will have to relocate, so will I be able to get hostile facility or house hire immediately ? And why cant I do remote Job from home in off hours? Is there any restriction for this as well?



Your qualifications will be considered.. but done expect to be doing work like that.. 
It may be that in Karachi you may have a chance to do some programming, but dont expect anything cutting edge or otherwise.
Also.. AM's are sort of general purpose.. so you will be given training on being GD engineers.
so you MAY HAVE TO DO A LOT.. A LOT .. of Testing and Maintenance tasks.. button pushing.

And NO, Hostel Hire and facility may not be immediately available.. and while there is married allowance.. its petty compared to the costs you will have to bear.. You cannot do your remote job because you CANNOT take your work home.
Maybe .. just maybe MTA has different rules.. but its rare. 
NO USB's..the office network has no connection to the internet.. 

Trust me, If you are the sort that has no actual preference over the sort of work you would be doing.. No actual want to complete given work or care for offering suggestions for improvement.. enjoy filling out bureaucratic paperwork and running around to get signatures.. and are okay with being subservient.. this is for you.
There are plus points to your situation, once after the probation period you are fairly permanent...it wont be easy to let you go at all.. unless you resign(only after two years).. or commit treason(will be shot dead)... 
your family will be taken care of as such.. discounts at stores..some immunity from police(one call and the men in white will be there to get you out of most situations where you are being victimized or want to play victim)...
There will be travelling later and all the "extra allowance" that comes with it.. 
plots also come in at a later stage.. and generally.. two or three years down the line.. you may live fairly comfortably.
But there is little in terms of job satisfaction, or freedom.. or anything that people other than "yes men" would like to have.

So its a trade off situation for you..
If you are okay with doing network administration or helping a Navy Captain use excel..or fixing his network connection.. as long as you get paid Ok enough and are generally secure with family.. this is for you.

Otherwise.. the private sector is best.. its a struggle.. the pays are crap.. but if you can work it off(work off two jobs.. or get free lance coding work..which for a friend of mine lands him $1200 a month).. you may end up with a more satisfying job than this one.


----------



## mohsinkr

Oscar said:


> Your qualifications will be considered.. but done expect to be doing work like that..
> It may be that in Karachi you may have a chance to do some programming, but dont expect anything cutting edge or otherwise.
> Also.. AM's are sort of general purpose.. so you will be given training on being GD engineers.
> so you MAY HAVE TO DO A LOT.. A LOT .. of Testing and Maintenance tasks.. button pushing.
> 
> And NO, Hostel Hire and facility may not be immediately available.. and while there is married allowance.. its petty compared to the costs you will have to bear.. You cannot do your remote job because you CANNOT take your work home.
> Maybe .. just maybe MTA has different rules.. but its rare.
> NO USB's..the office network has no connection to the internet..
> 
> Trust me, If you are the sort that has no actual preference over the sort of work you would be doing.. No actual want to complete given work or care for offering suggestions for improvement.. enjoy filling out bureaucratic paperwork and running around to get signatures.. and are okay with being subservient.. this is for you.
> There are plus points to your situation, once after the probation period you are fairly permanent...it wont be easy to let you go at all.. unless you resign(only after two years).. or commit treason(will be shot dead)...
> your family will be taken care of as such.. discounts at stores..some immunity from police(one call and the men in white will be there to get you out of most situations where you are being victimized or want to play victim)...
> There will be travelling later and all the "extra allowance" that comes with it..
> plots also come in at a later stage.. and generally.. two or three years down the line.. you may live fairly comfortably.
> But there is little in terms of job satisfaction, or freedom.. or anything that people other than "yes men" would like to have.
> 
> So its a trade off situation for you..
> If you are okay with doing network administration or helping a Navy Captain use excel..or fixing his network connection.. as long as you get paid Ok enough and are generally secure with family.. this is for you.
> 
> Otherwise.. the private sector is best.. its a struggle.. the pays are crap.. but if you can work it off(work off two jobs.. or get free lance coding work..which for a friend of mine lands him $1200 a month).. you may end up with a more satisfying job than this one.



Thanks Oscar
As far as $1200 concern I'm already making around $1000 per month in my current job. But the problem is very tough working hours, lack of family and social time and I know I'll be able to bear this pressure at max for next 3-5 year after that........ GOD knows... struggle and $ are very costly my dear......

Anyways I've received appointment letter today but strangely they are offering 2 year (renewable) contract although this was told me in interview that this will be permanent position. 
*So what I'll not be getting except GP fund and pension in contractual job? and will it be beneficial for me more than permanent one? as they mentioned in appointment letter than I can leave then anytime with one month notice period?*
Also they mentioned that I'll me joining on Contract-I category but will work on Contract-IV category until unless got clear from there (GOD known) security department. 
Also there are again number of forms and pattern sent no idea why they do that much paper work.


----------



## mohsinkr

mohsinkr said:


> Thanks Oscar
> As far as $1200 concern I'm already making around $1000 per month in my current job. But the problem is very tough working hours, lack of family and social time and I know I'll be able to bear this pressure at max for next 3-5 year after that........ GOD knows... struggle and $ are very costly my dear......
> 
> Anyways I've received appointment letter today but strangely they are offering 2 year (renewable) contract although this was told me in interview that this will be permanent position.
> *So what I'll not be getting except GP fund and pension in contractual job? and will it be beneficial for me more than permanent one? as they mentioned in appointment letter than I can leave then anytime with one month notice period?*
> Also they mentioned that I'll me joining on Contract-I category but will work on Contract-IV category until unless got clear from there (GOD known) security department.
> Also there are again number of forms and pattern sent no idea why they do that much paper work.



Any input??? I still did not decide what to do?


----------



## Sara04

taj0333 said:


> I have cleared interview and security clearance but after six months I called them n they said my name is in waiting List.
> 
> Can any one tell me will they will consider me whenever job is available or they will retake interviews and bypass me ?



Salam Sir,

I read your post on this forum about your interview and test at Nescom. Since my brother is also waiting to get interviewed, i wanted to find out if it would be possible for you to give me some information about how your interview and test experience at NESCOM was.All i want to know is the length of the interview,questions asked (were they in English or Urdu) and the type of test. I really want my brother to get this job since this job would be very lucrative for our family and therefore any help in this regard would be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## engineer20

taj0333 said:


> Job was advertised in Feb 2011, My interview as on July and on end of October i got security clearance forms. On 20 May 2012 I got appointment letter with medical checkup letter from Nescom hospital.
> Medical checkup contains (Blooed Test, Urine Test, Xray Chest, Eye Test, color blindness test, ENT Test, Surgical Test, and 4-5 more signatures from other medical officers).
> No one will guide you on how to proceed for medical after they give u forms, Follow proper sequence i.e. (Xray, Blood & Urine Test, Eyes Test, ENT, Surgical...). It will require minimum 2 days because xray, blood & urine report will be given next day, but u can continue to visit Eye , ENT without these reports.
> At the end they will give u copy of letter for medical fitness and original will be sent to HR department of your selected office.




Congrazz Dear brother. I just want to know k agar kisi ki ik ankh ki nazar pedaishi weak ho to uska phir kia tareeka ho ga Yaa agar color blindness ka agar kuch masla ho to. Please reply, its an humble request...Thank You


----------



## GLADIATOR

engineer20 said:


> Congrazz Dear brother. I just want to know k agar kisi ki ik ankh ki nazar pedaishi weak ho to uska phir kia tareeka ho ga Yaa agar color blindness ka agar kuch masla ho to. Please reply, its an humble request...Thank You



Koi masla nahi hy, yeh depend krta hy k ap konsi post pr aa rahy hyn, Security k ilawa tmam posts kr Eyes 6/6 na hoon tu glasses ka istamal kia ja skta hy, color blindness main b kisi had tak riayat hy, yeh sab is baat pr depend krta hy k ap kis post kr select hoay hain

Pareshan na hoon.


----------



## engineer20

GLADIATOR said:


> Koi masla nahi hy, yeh depend krta hy k ap konsi post pr aa rahy hyn, Security k ilawa tmam posts kr Eyes 6/6 na hoon tu glasses ka istamal kia ja skta hy, color blindness main b kisi had tak riayat hy, yeh sab is baat pr depend krta hy k ap kis post kr select hoay hain
> 
> Pareshan na hoon.



Ok Brother but if the post is AM (sps-8).....then?


----------



## GLADIATOR

engineer20 said:


> Ok Brother but if the post is AM (sps-8).....then?




What field? specify the field i.e. Mechanical, Electrical, Metallurgy etc?

and are you declared color blind by any Eye Specialist before?


----------



## engineer20

GLADIATOR said:


> What field? specify the field i.e. Mechanical, Electrical, Metallurgy etc?
> 
> and are you declared color blind by any Eye Specialist before?



Brother the field is mechanical and no I just want to know as an information... 

Thanks...


----------



## GLADIATOR

engineer20 said:


> Brother the field is mechanical and no I just want to know as an information...
> 
> Thanks...



Color Blindness matters in this regard, but not as Mandatory, I mean, you'd not be declared as Unfit coz of this, so relax & have fun!


----------



## rainbubble

I js want to ask you that when did u apply for the job??...n your security clearance is completed or is still pending??...I applied in jan 2012 mine test was in feb 2012 n I think that security clearance has been completed now bt I am still waiting for the offer letter...if you have any idea related to new hirings then plz do lemme know...


----------



## sincere

rainbubble said:


> I js want to ask you that when did u apply for the job??...n your security clearance is completed or is still pending??...I applied in jan 2012 mine test was in feb 2012 n I think that security clearance has been completed now bt I am still waiting for the offer letter...if you have any idea related to new hirings then plz do lemme know...



For which Post and field did u apply? And in which month you received security clearance forms?


----------



## rainbubble

sincere said:


> For which Post and field did u apply? And in which month you received security clearance forms?



I applied for AM(IT)...n in may I got security forms...do you have any info regarding these posts??


----------



## sincere

rainbubble said:


> I applied for AM(IT)...n in may I got security forms...do you have any info regarding these posts??



Dear I also applied in the same, and I am waiting also. and How many persons are u came across for security clearance? I mean how many persons contacted or visited your home for clearance?


----------



## rainbubble

sincere said:


> Dear I also applied in the same, and I am waiting also. and How many persons are u came across for security clearance? I mean how many persons contacted or visited your home for clearance?



5 agancies have visited me uptil now...bt i dn know that how much time will take to issue offer letter...u tell that how many agencies have visited you till now???....n do you have any idea about the offer letters??


----------



## sincere

rainbubble said:


> 5 agancies have visited me uptil now...bt i dn know that how much time will take to issue offer letter...u tell that how many agencies have visited you till now???....n do you have any idea about the offer letters??



No dear I have no idea about the offer letters but I pray for You. And what are you doing nowadays. I mean r u doing any other job in private or government sector or not?


----------



## rainbubble

sincere said:


> No dear I have no idea about the offer letters but I pray for You. And what are you doing nowadays. I mean r u doing any other job in private or government sector or not?



Thnx for prayin...n m doin an internship nowadays in a software house...bs m waiting for this job...dn know wot will happen...I have heard that nescom have appointed AMs and now we shouldn't wait for this job anymore...acha u tell me that how many agencies have visited u???


----------



## sincere

rainbubble said:


> Thnx for prayin...n m doin an internship nowadays in a software house...bs m waiting for this job...dn know wot will happen...I have heard that nescom have appointed AMs and now we shouldn't wait for this job anymore...acha u tell me that how many agencies have visited u???



Don't be disappoint dear... I came across with 4. and who told you that they have appointed the AMs?


----------



## rainbubble

sincere said:


> Don't be disappoint dear... I came across with 4. and who told you that they have appointed the AMs?



There is a guy whose clearance is also under process he called mtc and told me that they told him that all of the AM(IT) have been appointed. Bt when I called they said that clearance is under process...I dn know wot is going on...acha u applied for AM(IT)???..n when did last agency visit you?


----------



## GLADIATOR

rainbubble said:


> There is a guy whose clearance is also under process he called mtc and told me that they told him that all of the AM(IT) have been appointed. Bt when I called they said that clearance is under process...I dn know wot is going on...acha u applied for AM(IT)???..n when did last agency visit you?



Don't Worry! You can not say on your own that you are security wise cleared, you'll be sure when you'll get an appointment letter, otherwise, Don't ever think about it, In 100% cases, different number of people from agencies contact you, some times 5 and some times 11 as well. See how its done

Example: 15 people are required, Forms are sent to 18 or 20, Security Clearance started, people from number 2 to 20 are cleared, but candidate on number 1 is still not cleared then you all would have to wait until 1st. They'll tell you the same that Process is undergoing, your one's might be clear but all persons of that batch should be security wise cleared then an appointment letter would be issued to each of the candidate.

Note: If appointment is real urgent then they may defy this procedure, otherwise in 99% cases, its the same as I said!

Good Luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loverpak

GLADIATOR said:


> Don't Worry! You can not say on your own that you are security wise cleared, you'll be sure when you'll get an appointment letter, otherwise, Don't ever think about it, In 100% cases, different number of people from agencies contact you, some times 5 and some times 11 as well. See how its done
> 
> Example: 15 people are required, Forms are sent to 18 or 20, Security Clearance started, people from number 2 to 20 are cleared, but candidate on number 1 is still not cleared then you all would have to wait until 1st. They'll tell you the same that Process is undergoing, your one's might be clear but all persons of that batch should be security wise cleared then an appointment letter would be issued to each of the candidate.
> 
> Note: If appointment is real urgent then they may defy this procedure, otherwise in 99% cases, its the same as I said!
> 
> Good Luck!



kiya app bata sakte hain k agar clearance k liye ik he banda aye to uska kiya matlab hai, yahni main ne b kafi pehle apply kia tha nescom ma aur mje ik he bande ne contact kia tha security clear k lie? 3,4 yaa 5 etc to nai aye thay. shukriya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GLADIATOR

loverpak said:


> kiya app bata sakte hain k agar clearance k liye ik he banda aye to uska kiya matlab hai, yahni main ne b kafi pehle apply kia tha nescom ma aur mje ik he bande ne contact kia tha security clear k lie? 3,4 yaa 5 etc to nai aye thay. shukriya...



Agr aik banda aya aur usk baad 4 - 5 month tk kisi aur ny apsy contact nahi kia tu matlab k apki security clearance main koi issue hy ya phir baqi agencies aur waqat lain gi, baaz dafa is process main 2 - 3 saal b lag jaya krty hain, so ap yeh nahi keh sakty k aya clearance hoi ya nahi, apko Security k forms k sath jo letter mila us par contact number lazim likha hoga, contact kr k apni post, name aur ad ki date bta kr apna status maloom kr skty hain.

Note: Jo number letter pr hoga wo exchange ka hoga, wahan call kr k HR Induction department main forward krny k liay kahain. Shukria

Good Luck


----------



## rainbubble

GLADIATOR said:


> Don't Worry! You can not say on your own that you are security wise cleared, you'll be sure when you'll get an appointment letter, otherwise, Don't ever think about it, In 100% cases, different number of people from agencies contact you, some times 5 and some times 11 as well. See how its done
> 
> Example: 15 people are required, Forms are sent to 18 or 20, Security Clearance started, people from number 2 to 20 are cleared, but candidate on number 1 is still not cleared then you all would have to wait until 1st. They'll tell you the same that Process is undergoing, your one's might be clear but all persons of that batch should be security wise cleared then an appointment letter would be issued to each of the candidate.
> 
> Note: If appointment is real urgent then they may defy this procedure, otherwise in 99% cases, its the same as I said!
> 
> Good Luck!



Means that we should wait further dn know who is cleared and who is not...bt last agency that contacted me said that we are the last one...and they said that u should wait for the offer letter now..bt again there comes the issue of the merit as u described about their merit list...bt I think that not even a single AM from our batch reported that he got offer letter or something like that bt yeah technical staff(sps-07) have reported that they have got offer letters...so I think that we should wait further only ALLAH know that what's happening on the backend. Thanks for your response


----------



## GLADIATOR

rainbubble said:


> Means that we should wait further dn know who is cleared and who is not...bt last agency that contacted me said that we are the last one...and they said that u should wait for the offer letter now..bt again there comes the issue of the merit as u described about their merit list...bt I think that not even a single AM from our batch reported that he got offer letter or something like that bt yeah technical staff(sps-07) have reported that they have got offer letters...so I think that we should wait further only ALLAH know that what's happening on the backend. Thanks for your response



Exactly...! Just Pray & Be Hopeful!, to know whats happening on back end call the exchange number on your appointment letter, ask the operator to forward you to HR Induction, and talk to the person who picks the call & confirm about your status by telling him your name & post applied for & AD date.


Best of Luck!


----------



## sincere

rainbubble said:


> Means that we should wait further dn know who is cleared and who is not...bt last agency that contacted me said that we are the last one...and they said that u should wait for the offer letter now..bt again there comes the issue of the merit as u described about their merit list...bt I think that not even a single AM from our batch reported that he got offer letter or something like that bt yeah technical staff(sps-07) have reported that they have got offer letters...so I think that we should wait further only ALLAH know that what's happening on the backend. Thanks for your response



Hey Dear about how much time ago the last agency man visited you about the security Clearance? I mean kitna arsa ho giya hai Dear??? Because I am waiting also for the same post...


----------



## GLADIATOR

sincere said:


> Hey Dear about how much time ago the last agency man visited you about the security Clearance? I mean kitna arsa ho giya hai Dear??? Because I am waiting also for the same post...



Sorry for my reply to you, but there is a thing I think you should know, each person's security clearance is carried out at different dates & times & of course by different persons (some times it happens to be the same person for many candidates but dates must be different, the person who do your securiy, doesn't send your clearance report at the same day, time really matters in this regard + your Luck!, if you do have a large circle of relatives then it might take more time so do not give your heart false hopes, offer 5 times prayers & pray to ALLAH ALMIGHTY! Do good deeds to the people.

Best of Luck!


----------



## loverpak

GLADIATOR said:


> Agr aik banda aya aur usk baad 4 - 5 month tk kisi aur ny apsy contact nahi kia tu matlab k apki security clearance main koi issue hy ya phir baqi agencies aur waqat lain gi, baaz dafa is process main 2 - 3 saal b lag jaya krty hain, so ap yeh nahi keh sakty k aya clearance hoi ya nahi, apko Security k forms k sath jo letter mila us par contact number lazim likha hoga, contact kr k apni post, name aur ad ki date bta kr apna status maloom kr skty hain.
> 
> Note: Jo number letter pr hoga wo exchange ka hoga, wahan call kr k HR Induction department main forward krny k liay kahain. Shukria
> 
> Good Luck



Main aise kuch larkon ko janta hun k jo nescom k under different organizations ma kaam kr rhy hain, aur unho ne mje bataya tha k unko 1 yaa maximum 2 bando ne he contact kia tha clearance k lie. r unko offer letter b mil chuky han. aur unho ne kaha tha k agencies contact b kr sakti hain directly bande ko yaa phir wo apne tor par b kar sakti hain bagair contact kiye hue. App kia kehte hain??


----------



## GLADIATOR

loverpak said:


> Main aise kuch larkon ko janta hun k jo nescom k under different organizations ma kaam kr rhy hain, aur unho ne mje bataya tha k unko 1 yaa maximum 2 bando ne he contact kia tha clearance k lie. r unko offer letter b mil chuky han. aur unho ne kaha tha k agencies contact b kr sakti hain directly bande ko yaa phir wo apne tor par b kar sakti hain bagair contact kiye hue. App kia kehte hain??



Well, 1 ya 2 bandy tu nahi, 100% wrong, 1 banda to wo hy jo apk ghar aata hy, baaz dafa 2 sy 3 bhi, 1 tu confirm hy, aur dosra banda jo confirm hy wo hy mutalqa police station ka aik banda, so apko jisny b yeh kaha hy wo ya tu porany system ki baat kr rahy hyn ya mistaken hain

Security Agencies k bandy ap sy b milty hain aur agr na milain tu apny tor pr apki Clearance krty hyn, apsy milny ka maqsad apki di gai information ko cross check krna hota hy, Clearance actual main wohi hoti hy jo wo apk neighbors, relatives, aur Social Circle sy krty hain, baqi apk naseeb.

Good Luck


----------



## sincere

rainbubble said:


> Means that we should wait further dn know who is cleared and who is not...bt last agency that contacted me said that we are the last one...and they said that u should wait for the offer letter now..bt again there comes the issue of the merit as u described about their merit list...bt I think that not even a single AM from our batch reported that he got offer letter or something like that bt yeah technical staff(sps-07) have reported that they have got offer letters...so I think that we should wait further only ALLAH know that what's happening on the backend. Thanks for your response



Dear I want to know that when the technical staff (sps-7) member reported or told you that he has got the offer letter. I mean how much time has been passed or in which month he told you. As you said that they have got the letters. Thanks and plz answer. waiting for ur rep as i am also waiting for AM(IT)...


----------



## OrionHunter

taj0333 said:


> I have cleared interview and security clearance but after six months I called them n they said my name is in waiting List.
> 
> *Can any one tell me will they will consider me whenever job is available or they will retake interviews ?*


Neither! You're a goner! 'Waiting list' is another way of saying, "go run along kid. Your place has been taken. Now don't bother us." 

I've been in this game for years in various HR deptts and I know. Another way of politely brushing away someone is to tell him that his name is on the Company database and will be called later. That's a bloody joke! There's no database, no nothing!


----------



## rainbubble

sincere said:


> Hey Dear about how much time ago the last agency man visited you about the security Clearance? I mean kitna arsa ho giya hai Dear??? Because I am waiting also for the same post...



Hey sory for late reply...last agency contacted me in jan 2013 n they said that we are the last one...you should wait for the offer letter now...bt I think that its over now...cz I have heard that thay have appointed AM(IT) in december but on another forum tecnhnical staff(sps-7) reported that they have got their offer letters in december 2012 n they joined mtc in jan 2013...n none of the AM reported that they got their offer letters...bt I have heard that AMs have been appointed too...dn know what's going on...I think that its over now...u tell that how many agencies have visited you till now...n do you have any idea about other AM(IT)s that they are also still waiting or they have got their offer letters???


----------



## defence555

rainbubble said:


> Hey sory for late reply...last agency contacted me in jan 2013 n they said that we are the last one...you should wait for the offer letter now...bt I think that its over now...cz I have heard that thay have appointed AM(IT) in december but on another forum tecnhnical staff(sps-7) reported that they have got their offer letters in december 2012 n they joined mtc in jan 2013...n none of the AM reported that they got their offer letters...bt I have heard that AMs have been appointed too...dn know what's going on...I think that its over now...u tell that how many agencies have visited you till now...n do you have any idea about other AM(IT)s that they are also still waiting or they have got their offer letters???



AOA RAINBUBBLE, how r you, I hope You will be fine and good in health. I want to ask that do you have any information regarding to the appointments of AM Electrical\Electronics. Any of your friend related to Electrical\Electronics told you anything about the hiring process of these fields. Please let me know, I will be very thankful to you for this. ThankYou


----------



## rainbubble

defence555 said:


> AOA RAINBUBBLE, how r you, I hope You will be fine and good in health. I want to ask that do you have any information regarding to the appointments of AM Electrical\Electronics. Any of your friend related to Electrical\Electronics told you anything about the hiring process of these fields. Please let me know, I will be very thankful to you for this. ThankYou



W.salam..thanks m f9..mmm I know one of the person from AM(electrical) he is also still waiting for the offer letter..n he said that he called mtc n they said that process is goin in n it will take one more month and they also said the all of the AM(IT) have been appointed..bt almost one month has been passed bt still no info about the offer letters..dn wory u are on the safe side as u are not from IT js wait n let's hope for the best


----------



## defence555

rainbubble said:


> W.salam..thanks m f9..mmm I know one of the person from AM(electrical) he is also still waiting for the offer letter..n he said that he called mtc n they said that process is goin in n it will take one more month and they also said the all of the AM(IT) have been appointed..bt almost one month has been passed bt still no info about the offer letters..dn wory u are on the safe side as u are not from IT js wait n let's hope for the best



I think you should not be disappointed, May b they contact you... And Can you tell me that when did he (your friend, electrical) called mtc? and when did he receive the security forms?


----------



## rainbubble

defence555 said:


> I think you should not be disappointed, May b they contact you... And Can you tell me that when did he (your friend, electrical) called mtc? and when did he receive the security forms?




mm lets c wot happens...n he recieved clearance forms in may 2012 n he called mtc in feb 2013..


----------



## defence555

rainbubble said:


> mm lets c wot happens...n he recieved clearance forms in may 2012 n he called mtc in feb 2013..



Okey Rainbubble Thanks  And be in contact via this forum...


----------



## engr arif

defence555 said:


> Okey Rainbubble Thanks  And be in contact via this forum...



dear brothers...
Few days ago i called manager hr of mtc to inquire about the appointment status for the posts of AMs.
They told me that all the selected candidates be issued joining letters during july...
I am talking about candidates who were send security clearance forms back in may-june 2012.


----------



## nusratfateh

engr arif said:


> dear brothers...
> Few days ago i called manager hr of mtc to inquire about the appointment status for the posts of AMs.
> They told me that all the selected candidates be issued joining letters during july...
> I am talking about candidates who were send security clearance forms back in may-june 2012.



Hey Hello engr arif, hope you will be fine and good in health. 
when did you call them. i.e date. and the thing is that july has just started and its the first week so how the selecteds are given letters so early in first week. I am too waiting the letter for, thats y asking. can you tell me the exact wording the manger told you. please. thanks


----------



## engr arif

nusratfateh said:


> Hey Hello engr arif, hope you will be fine and good in health.
> when did you call them. i.e date. and the thing is that july has just started and its the first week so how the selecteds are given letters so early in first week. I am too waiting the letter for, thats y asking. can you tell me the exact wording the manger told you. please. thanks


brother...
the manager told me that all those who submitted security clearance forms wil be sent joining letters with in july.
For which post you were selected??..
Waiting anxiously for your reply
also u can join me on facebook for furthur discusion..


----------



## nusratfateh

engr arif said:


> brother...
> the manager told me that all those who submitted security clearance forms wil be sent joining letters with in july.
> For which post you were selected??..
> Waiting anxiously for your reply
> also u can join me on facebook for furthur discusion..



Dear m of mechanical. and what yours? 
and the manager told you about this july which is currently going on.???

Actually i think all are very confused who were received the security forms because enough time has been passed and no one has got any responce from them yet.


----------



## engr arif

nusratfateh said:


> Dear m of mechanical. and what yours?
> and the manager told you about this july which is currently going on.???
> 
> Actually i think all are very confused who were received the security forms because enough time has been passed and no one has got any responce from them yet.



ya, she was talking about current july..
Mine is electrical
actualy mtc was facing financial constraints ,that is why the project did not start at time.
Now they have obtained funds 
so problem solved ...
Keep an eye on the post man
keep your cell on
and most importantly stay connected via this thread


----------



## nusratfateh

engr arif said:


> ya, she was talking about current july..
> Mine is electrical
> actualy mtc was facing financial constraints ,that is why the project did not start at time.
> Now they have obtained funds
> so problem solved ...
> Keep an eye on the post man
> keep your cell on
> and most importantly stay connected via this thread



Yes Dear okay InshaaAllah  

Lets Wait then......

Goodluck and Thanks Brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## engr arif

nusratfateh said:


> Yes Dear okay InshaaAllah
> 
> Lets Wait then......
> 
> Goodluck and Thanks Brother



any updates brohter??..?


----------



## nusratfateh

engr arif said:


> any updates brohter??..?



No Dear I have no update. Have You any?? By the way when did you call them. i mean date?


----------



## engr arif

nusratfateh said:


> No Dear I have no update. Have You any?? By the way when did you call them. i mean date?



in the last week of jun i called them.
Brother i you plz join me on facebook then we can discus the matter in detail my fb id is..
Facebook.com/muhammad.arif.9022


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

100% truth...


----------



## nusratfateh

zeeshanaayan07 said:


> 100% truth...




Hey, Can you explain that what is 100 % true, I mean I didn't get your point. Please


----------



## muhammadharis92

Oscar said:


> 1. NO.There is very little in terms of job satisfaction, you will be frustrated with stuffed chair mentality(unless you like that) and will be sent to remote places where there are no humans in sight(unless you like that). Your ideas will be ignored usually and actual work will be disregarded in preference to you having prepared nice looking files with exact bureaucratic stamps and everything.
> 
> 2. You cannot leave it for two years at which point even when you want to leave it, it will be hell on earth with the clearances needed.
> 
> 3. No Usbs, No telephones in office.. only calls can be made by landline. You will be monitored, you will get calls by unknown numbers if you go out with friends too much. You will be sent to odd places at odd times,
> 
> 4. You will be promised foreign training trips and all that but these dont happen unless you have been there for over five years.
> Typical government benefits:, the only thing you get out of it is that your Pay will be 45k initially for three months and then 50k(you will be given 15k after the probation period) and that you will get pick and drop facility. Timings are the only other benifit that you will have since Nescom will let you go home after 3.. no..they will SEND you home after three even if you have a little work left to cover and dont want to leave it for tomorrow.. NO.. you will be sent home.
> 
> 5. Even if you stick around, your social life will end up revolving around Nescom.. Tea and Cigarettes. You may find new friends in Nescom but be prepared to meet mostly "lakir ka Faqir" types. If you are like that, love to not rock the boat.. just do only what you are told and keep quiet to get your easy but mostly steady paycheck..then this job is for you.
> Otherwise.. RUN!!



Thank you for the Detailed Response. 
Could you please elaborate About PAEC-MS fellowship program(we have to sign a 5 year bond BTW) too, i mean if an engineer has to do the same things that u mentioned, then what they Expect from us.... Oscar(Couldn't tag u.. :/ )
Your prompt response in this regard will highly appreciated.
Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aady6500

mafiya said:


> Strategic Planning Division(SPD) taking care of our nuclear weapons. As the saying goes, known devil is better than the unknown one. Relatives of employees are also under monitor by these Strategic organizations, so they know their attitude, behavior and most important of all, their ideology and if he is not to inclined to religious elements or nor too secular rather moderate person



nice sir and can u please inform me about NESCOM
thanks Adeel


----------



## killer92

Salam..............i need to know whether colorblindness matter for post of AM (electrical)????

kya koi bnda reject to nhi ho jata agr colorblind ho to??????
plzz do reply...thnx


----------



## Sugarcane

killer92 said:


> Salam..............can any1 tell me is colorblindness matter for post of AM (electrical)????
> 
> kya koi bnda reject to nhi ho jata agr colorblind ho to??????
> plzz do reply...thnx



Can you differentiate between red & black wire ?


----------



## killer92

Yeah..........i can differentiate.....tell me koi bnda reject to nhi hta colorblindness pr?????


----------



## killer92

LoveIcon said:


> Can you differentiate between red & black wire ?



yeah...............i can differentiate.......thats nt a problem...........tell me colorblindness sy koi reject to nhi ho jata??????


----------



## Sugarcane

killer92 said:


> yeah...............i can differentiate.......thats nt a problem...........tell me colorblindness sy koi reject to nhi ho jata??????



Passing color blindness test is must, i am not aware of any relaxation. If you can't guess what's written in below images than you are in trouble


----------



## killer92

LoveIcon said:


> Passing color blindness test is must, i am not aware of any relaxation. If you can't guess what's written in below images than you are in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> but some persons have told me that it is not mandatory..............they chk colorblindness but they dnt reject you on this basis..........is it true or do you have any info regarding this???????


----------



## Sugarcane

killer92 said:


> but some persons have told me that it is not mandatory..............they chk colorblindness but they dnt reject you on this basis..........is it true or do you have any info regarding this???????



The will show something like i posted above, For non-combat roles you can pass even if you didn't guessed correct digit i.e. 6 instead of 8, but if you can't see anything at all than there are no chance. I don't know about any special relaxation of engineering role @Xeric correct me if i am wrong


----------



## killer92

taj0333 said:


> Thanks every 1. I got the appointment letter, and cleared medical test. Thanks 2 Allah



Salam bro,Can you tell me about medical test?????i need some information..........Plzz reply


----------



## Sugarcane

killer92 said:


> Salam bro,Can you tell me about medical test?????i need some information..........Plzz reply



They will weigh your nuts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killer92

LoveIcon said:


> They will weigh your nuts



What do you mean?????


----------



## aamoo

Can u please brief a little about Nescom Test?? what type of questions it contain?? and which subjects u need to review for it..


----------



## InfiniteRunner

taj0333 said:


> Thanks every 1. I got the appointment letter, and cleared medical test. Thanks 2 Allah



Hello taj0333 i have also applied for AM Electrical sps 8. i received security forms in july 2016. i am waiting for the appointment letter. my question here is: how long does it take for receiving the appointment letter after you have received security forms?
And what type of questions do they (spd) ask from you in interview?
Is it necessary that you are present at the time of interview? or anyone from your family can give them information?
Plz answer.


----------



## umer1994

mjnaushad said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Look at bright side.... Mundey with sarkari nokri score nice chicks in arrange marriage .... And restriction you are mentioning there is no chance he is having love marriage


Can you please tell me how can NESCOM be contacted? any contact number or any email to know the Interview status?



Oscar said:


> 1. NO.There is very little in terms of job satisfaction, you will be frustrated with stuffed chair mentality(unless you like that) and will be sent to remote places where there are no humans in sight(unless you like that). Your ideas will be ignored usually and actual work will be disregarded in preference to you having prepared nice looking files with exact bureaucratic stamps and everything.
> 
> 2. You cannot leave it for two years at which point even when you want to leave it, it will be hell on earth with the clearances needed.
> 
> 3. No Usbs, No telephones in office.. only calls can be made by landline. You will be monitored, you will get calls by unknown numbers if you go out with friends too much. You will be sent to odd places at odd times,
> 
> 4. You will be promised foreign training trips and all that but these dont happen unless you have been there for over five years.
> Typical government benefits:, the only thing you get out of it is that your Pay will be 45k initially for three months and then 50k(you will be given 15k after the probation period) and that you will get pick and drop facility. Timings are the only other benifit that you will have since Nescom will let you go home after 3.. no..they will SEND you home after three even if you have a little work left to cover and dont want to leave it for tomorrow.. NO.. you will be sent home.
> 
> 5. Even if you stick around, your social life will end up revolving around Nescom.. Tea and Cigarettes. You may find new friends in Nescom but be prepared to meet mostly "lakir ka Faqir" types. If you are like that, love to not rock the boat.. just do only what you are told and keep quiet to get your easy but mostly steady paycheck..then this job is for you.
> Otherwise.. RUN!!



Can you please tell me how can NESCOM be contacted? any contact number or any email to know the Interview status?



rainbubble said:


> 5 agancies have visited me uptil now...bt i dn know that how much time will take to issue offer letter...u tell that how many agencies have visited you till now???....n do you have any idea about the offer letters??


Can you please tell me how can NESCOM be contacted? any contact number or any email to know the Interview status?


----------



## SURVIVOR 90

Guys, Hope you are all fine. I submit my verification documents first on September and they returned due to some writing error. i again send my verification docs on oct 2019 and today is 17 feb 2020and there is a complete silence after that. How i will notify that my verification is complete or how much time they will take ?


----------



## BATMAN

taj0333 said:


> I have cleared interview and security clearance but after six months I called them n they said my name is in waiting List.
> 
> Can any one tell me will they will consider me whenever job is available or they will retake interviews and bypass me ?



How you know, you have the necessary security clearance?
Have you tried using political connections?


----------



## Muhammad waish

JonAsad said:


> Congrag- it just strike me-
> Do i have a chance?-


Hello taj



BATMAN said:


> How you know, you have the necessary security clearance?
> Have you tried using political connections?


Hello


----------



## Engrnabeel

Can anyone guide when will be the joining of selected candidates in the interview for the post of AM in 2021.. Security clearance Forms are submitted.. And they said a month ago that everything is in final phase


----------



## axamad

I got security forms from NDC against AM Mechanical SPS-08 in Dec 2020. Now most of my batchmates have received their joining letters but still I haven't. When I inquired about this I have been told that my security clearance is still awaited but I have been said that once it arrives I would be called as I am in selected candidates. It has been like 3 months when they have called my batch fellow. 
Because I have been told to be in selected candidates I haven't applied anywhere and now I am really worried. Can anyone help me in this regard?? An expert opinion on the matter??


----------



## fitpOsitive

axamad said:


> I got security forms from NDC against AM Mechanical SPS-08 in Dec 2020. Now most of my batchmates have received their joining letters but still I haven't. When I inquired about this I have been told that my security clearance is still awaited but I have been said that once it arrives I would be called as I am in selected candidates. It has been like 3 months when they have called my batch fellow.
> Because I have been told to be in selected candidates I haven't applied anywhere and now I am really worried. Can anyone help me in this regard?? An expert opinion on the matter??


Consider it a type of rejection. My security started in 2009, still waiting.


----------



## Cryptic_Mafia

fitpOsitive said:


> Consider it a type of rejection. My security started in 2009, still waiting.


app ki clear nai honi thi boss app keh views tohray out hain!


----------



## fitpOsitive

Cryptic_Mafia said:


> app ki clear nai honi thi boss app keh views tohray out hain!


Koi bat nai, main Zinda bhi hon or Azad bhi.... Rahyga naam Allah ka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## axamad

fitpOsitive said:


> Consider it a type of rejection. My security started in 2009, still waiting.


Apne pta krne ki koshish nh ki ?


----------



## fitpOsitive

axamad said:


> Apne pta krne ki koshish nh ki ?


ki thi. 2012 main last time pocha tha. Usky bad main nain na hi samajh li.


----------



## axamad

fitpOsitive said:


> ki thi. 2012 main last time pocha tha. Usky bad main nain na hi samajh li.


To kia pta chala tha ? Ap selected me the ya waiting me ?


----------



## fitpOsitive

axamad said:


> To kia pta chala tha ? Ap selected me the ya waiting me ?


I was given security docs. I submitted to nescom. Then I kept asking them. Same story every time. Sir aspko btadain gy.
Aaj tak nai btaya. 😊


----------



## Bossman

All of you guys posting your selections to sensitive institutions on the internet and waiting for security clearance will be waiting for rest of your life.


----------



## Trango Towers

taj0333 said:


> I have cleared interview and security clearance but after six months I called them n they said my name is in waiting List.
> 
> Can any one tell me will they will consider me whenever job is available or they will retake interviews and bypass me ?


Can I ask what salary are you expecting


----------



## Waseem952

taj0333 said:


> I have cleared interview and security clearance but after six months I called them n they said my name is in waiting List.
> 
> Can any one tell me will they will consider me whenever job is available or they will retake interviews and bypass me ?


Have you got job bro because I'm in same condition?


----------



## Major Jutt

AoA!
Can anyone guide me on how much time it takes for the appointment letter, as I submitted my security forms for AM Electrical SPS-8 in July-2022.
I haven't received any call after that.


----------



## Major Jutt

Engrnabeel said:


> Can anyone guide when will be the joining of selected candidates in the interview for the post of AM in 2021.. Security clearance Forms are submitted.. And they said a month ago that everything is in final phase


what is your trade? 
when was your interview?
Have you received any calls related to security clearance after that?


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Trango Towers said:


> Can I ask what salary are you expecting


Nescom is paying 70-90k these days.


----------



## Trango Towers

M.AsfandYar said:


> Nescom is paying 70-90k these days.


Sad. Very low salary


----------

